# Moving to Thailand with Children



## josie2227

I'm a mom from the US and I want to know if there are American families living in Thailand. Is it a good place for two young children to live? It's hard to find a lot on the subject and everything seems to focus on single men moving there for thai women. I don't want my family constantly exposed to that sorta thing. 

Thanks!


----------



## dani_adani

*me too*



josie2227 said:


> I'm a mom from the US and I want to know if there are American families living in Thailand. Is it a good place for two young children to live? It's hard to find a lot on the subject and everything seems to focus on single men moving there for thai women. I don't want my family constantly exposed to that sorta thing.
> 
> Thanks!


HI Josie,
I'm in the same boat as you. I posted about living in Thailand with small children and not a single reply! Actually makes me a bit worried about it, seeing as no one wants to ad to the discussion  I'm in Australia. Maybe we can exchange ideas/info.  and maybe Thailand should get used to a new type of resident


----------



## dani_adani

*me too*



josie2227 said:


> I'm a mom from the US and I want to know if there are American families living in Thailand. Is it a good place for two young children to live? It's hard to find a lot on the subject and everything seems to focus on single men moving there for thai women. I don't want my family constantly exposed to that sorta thing.
> 
> Thanks!


HI Josie,
I'm in the same boat as you. I posted about living in Thailand with small children and not a single reply! Actually makes me a bit worried about it, seeing as no one wants to ad to the discussion  I'm in Australia. Maybe we can exchange ideas/info.  and maybe Thailand and Thai discussion boards should get used to a new type of resident


----------



## Mweiga

*Diverse Thailand*



dani_adani said:


> HI Josie,
> I'm in the same boat as you. I posted about living in Thailand with small children and not a single reply! Actually makes me a bit worried about it, seeing as no one wants to ad to the discussion  I'm in Australia. Maybe we can exchange ideas/info.  and maybe Thailand should get used to a new type of resident


Plenty of expat families / single parents in Thailand with small children , but probably don't use this forum. There are all types of expat residents here and Thailand offers huge variety of lifestyles and activities to suit all comers - don't be put off.


----------



## cnx_bruce

josie2227 said:


> I'm a mom from the US and I want to know if there are American families living in Thailand. Is it a good place for two young children to live? It's hard to find a lot on the subject and everything seems to focus on single men moving there for thai women. I don't want my family constantly exposed to that sorta thing.
> 
> Thanks!


How do YOU define a good place for children? What "sorta thing" do you want them exposed to? Have YOU been here before? What did you think of the place? Where did you go before? What are you seeking this time around?

Depending on how you answer these questions ... and where in Thailand you are planning to base yourself ... then it may or may not be a good place. 

There are many online expat in Thai forums ... just google search on "Thailand expat forum" and see what I mean. Some are biased towards guys and their conquests, but others have big sections on family and child oriented discussions.

One issue you should be aware of is that international schools here (ie. schools that give all lessons in English) range from expensive to very expensive. Unless you have a solid income stream from a western country or are here on full expat salary package, then this presents a substantial financial hurdle.

PS: Dani, Your initial post specifically asked for "mothers" who wanted to share. Relatively few women choose to participate in most Thai expat forums, hence your lack of response


----------



## dani_adani

cnx_bruce said:


> How do YOU define a good place for children? What "sorta thing" do you want them exposed to? Have YOU been here before? What did you think of the place? Where did you go before? What are you seeking this time around?
> 
> Depending on how you answer these questions ... and where in Thailand you are planning to base yourself ... then it may or may not be a good place.
> 
> There are many online expat in Thai forums ... just google search on "Thailand expat forum" and see what I mean. Some are biased towards guys and their conquests, but others have big sections on family and child oriented discussions.
> 
> One issue you should be aware of is that international schools here (ie. schools that give all lessons in English) range from expensive to very expensive. Unless you have a solid income stream from a western country or are here on full expat salary package, then this presents a substantial financial hurdle.
> 
> PS: Dani, Your initial post specifically asked for "mothers" who wanted to share. Relatively few women choose to participate in most Thai expat forums, hence your lack of response


Yes Bruce I should have written parents - I would like to hear from parents living in Thailand ! A mothers perspective is simply from one to another


----------



## Julieflowers

Hi, saw your post. I don't come on here very often as cnx bruce says. Mainly men post. I live in Thailand and although I don't have children here. I know people that do. 
It's not all smut and you don't have to go to the areas were there are girlie bars and lets face it, if your children are very young, they wouldn't have a clue what was going on.
Girls at these bars are just earning a living and I have always found them to be very polite. 

There are absolutely loads of expats in Thailand. Families are everywhere and depending on which areas you are interested in, there are some good clubs to join. Lots of International schools but as Bruce says, every expensive. 
Have you been here for a holiday or visited before? 
Are you coming due to work?
If I can be of any help please PM me.


----------



## dani_adani

Julieflowers said:


> Hi, saw your post. I don't come on here very often as cnx bruce says. Mainly men post. I live in Thailand and although I don't have children here. I know people that do.
> It's not all smut and you don't have to go to the areas were there are girlie bars and lets face it, if your children are very young, they wouldn't have a clue what was going on.
> Girls at these bars are just earning a living and I have always found them to be very polite.
> 
> There are absolutely loads of expats in Thailand. Families are everywhere and depending on which areas you are interested in, there are some good clubs to join. Lots of International schools but as Bruce says, every expensive.
> Have you been here for a holiday or visited before?
> Are you coming due to work?
> If I can be of any help please PM me.


Thanks for replying Julieflower  I have been to Thailand 3 times as an adult and once as a kids so I know it pretty well. I'm not worried by the bar girls  and yes my kids are so young they won't know what's going on. I am interested in Phuket which I know is one of the most expensive but it holds a special place in my heart  I would love to send them to an international school, that is the long term plan but hmmm I better look up just how expensive they are! I would not be coming due to work but on a retirement visa.  

dani


----------



## quantumgirl65

*Living in Thailand with kids*

Hi, i am moving to Thailand for 3 months this year in June and im worried about finding friends, maybe other mums living in thailand with kids also. Can anyone tell me how i would go about finding expat Nz and Australian and english speaking mums and dads ? Im looking forward to coming, having been twice without the kids in tow, but because we are doing a 3 month stint, im worried about being lonely for that long with no adult company and conversation! My boys are 12 10 and 9.
Any help, suggestions would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Julieflowers

quantumgirl65 said:


> Hi, i am moving to Thailand for 3 months this year in June and im worried about finding friends, maybe other mums living in thailand with kids also. Can anyone tell me how i would go about finding expat Nz and Australian and english speaking mums and dads ? Im looking forward to coming, having been twice without the kids in tow, but because we are doing a 3 month stint, im worried about being lonely for that long with no adult company and conversation! My boys are 12 10 and 9.
> Any help, suggestions would be appreciated!
> Thanks!


Hi and welcome. 
Where are you moving to in Thailand. There are many International Ladies Clubs around Thailand but don't expect them all to welcome you with open arms. Apparently the one in Bangkok is great but I went to the one in Pattaya and I wont say what I thought of it on here!!!! 
There are many women expats here so I am sure you will find lots of people to talk to, especially as you have children.


----------



## dani_adani

*Hi*



Julieflowers said:


> Hi and welcome.
> Where are you moving to in Thailand. There are many International Ladies Clubs around Thailand but don't expect them all to welcome you with open arms. Apparently the one in Bangkok is great but I went to the one in Pattaya and I wont say what I thought of it on here!!!!
> There are many women expats here so I am sure you will find lots of people to talk to, especially as you have children.


Hi, thanks for replying: I never heard of an International Ladies Club, sounds a bit daunting!! I wonder if they have a website? I am thinking of going to Phuket, I imagine there is one there. Are you based in Pattaya and how do you like it there? Love to get your impressions of being a western woman living in Thailand ... 
dani


----------



## cnx_bruce

Here it is - http://www.iwcthailand.org


----------



## dani_adani

cnx_bruce said:


> Here it is - http://www.iwcthailand.org


Thanks Bruce, for some reason that link didn't work but I did find
Phuket International Women's Club - Promoting friendships between women and supporting needy children in Phuket


----------



## sopacooks

*Say what you thought, please*



Julieflowers said:


> Hi and welcome.
> Where are you moving to in Thailand. There are many International Ladies Clubs around Thailand but don't expect them all to welcome you with open arms. Apparently the one in Bangkok is great but I went to the one in Pattaya and I wont say what I thought of it on here!!!!
> There are many women expats here so I am sure you will find lots of people to talk to, especially as you have children.



My ears perked since I am moving to Rayong/Pattaya area with hubby and three kids, ages 6, 9, and 12. I have been all over the net looking for a women's group to network. All I could find was a Pattaya Expat Club that consisted of all middle-aged males who were hosted by a pretty Thai girl in her daisy dukes. I want to know about schools, leisure activities, housing, and all other aspects of family life not the nightlife. What did you not like about the Ladies Club in Pattaya?


----------



## MichaelRay

hi there...
im local out here... 
well, if ask about your children, then you cant deny that all of you mums might be worried about the thai girls having their head over heels on farangs. 
the potential problem you might face is that.. your kids might attract a lot of girls oout here in schools. but the good side is that they would be familiar to thai and know that thailand is not all about sex. most of thai women are sweet and decent. 
if it were about my kids, i would worry more about them getting spoilt because thai kids in international schools here are rich dad's spoilt kids... having the latest gadgets even being in grade 2 or 3 itself. nightlife and easy and fun loving life might eventually attract them...


----------



## marco07

*Living in Thailand with kids*

Hi, we have been living in Phuket for 2 years with 3 kids aged from 7 to 12. The kids love it, we like it also having spent the last 30 years in big cities such as NY, HK, Tokyo, London....it makes a nice change.
It can be a bit dull at times so you need to be able to get out the country every now and then to "recharge". Employment opportunities are almost non-existent here unless you are in the hospitality/tourism business. As someone else mentioned, its getting more expensive and you need either employment, a good income stream from abroad or substantial savings.
Schools are expensive because they are private schools. there are 4 international schools in Phuket, The British School being the largest and best. It is not expensive vs other choices in Asia such as HK, Singapore, Tokyo, China or private schools in UK/US. Its on a par with the ones in Bangkok and KL


----------



## IrishP

Hi Josie2227, 

I'm also in the same boat, and started a very 'interesting' discussion on the pros and cons of taking kids to Thailand. You can see it on this forum by searching for "Farang Couple Starting Family in Thailand"

The upshot is, we are going for it. The advantages of raising children in Thailand far outway the disadvantages, my wife and I feel. As long as you have the financial security either in a job, or your own savings to back you up, and can afford those expensive International schools (there is no other option if you value your kid's education - I've seen the Thai schools!!) then there is no reason not to. 

I got blasted on another forum for even suggesting the move, even to the point of being called a bad parent, which got my blood boiling to be honest. Be wary of nay-sayers on certain forums as there are a lot of people who think Thailand is all about drugs, bars and girls. Of course, this is not true and I defy anyone to find a city in the world that has none of the above! 

Good luck to you and if you want any more advice or help, please PM me.

All the best!


----------



## Mweiga

IrishP said:


> Hi Josie2227,
> 
> I'm also in the same boat, and started a very 'interesting' discussion on the pros and cons of taking kids to Thailand. You can see it on this forum by searching for "Farang Couple Starting Family in Thailand"
> 
> The upshot is, we are going for it. The advantages of raising children in Thailand far outway the disadvantages, my wife and I feel. As long as you have the financial security either in a job, or your own savings to back you up, and can afford those expensive International schools (there is no other option if you value your kid's education - I've seen the Thai schools!!) then there is no reason not to.
> 
> I got blasted on another forum for even suggesting the move, even to the point of being called a bad parent, which got my blood boiling to be honest. Be wary of nay-sayers on certain forums as there are a lot of people who think Thailand is all about drugs, bars and girls. Of course, this is not true and I defy anyone to find a city in the world that has none of the above!
> 
> Good luck to you and if you want any more advice or help, please PM me.
> 
> All the best!


In a nutshell , spot on. This has to be the most objective response and the definitive conclusion.

Welcome to Thailand and the very best of luck in this multi-faceted and beguiling country.


----------



## fassirelli

Hi!

I'm italian and I will move to Pattaya in the next months with my family for my housband job and I'm looking for some informations. Me too I already spent many hours on the web to find some italian or western women living in Pattayaarea but I found very few old contacts.
I have a lot of doubts about where the best place to live in Pattaya area and which is the best school for my sons. Any mothers there??
I have 2 sons, 8 months and 4 years old. We're thinking about international schools. My husband will work in Ammata city- Pluank daeng area. We wanted live near the see but I understood that in the area no too far from my husband company the see isn't so good so it isn't a value. So OK not on the see but at least in a nice area.
So the possibility I know could be:

- live in Sri Racha and choose ISE school but we will be very far from a nice see place where to go in the weekend
- live in south area I don't know where and choose The regent or S.Andrews school. Maybe Jomtien is OK to live? But I saw my husband has to drive 1+1 hours to go and come back...Not nice place to live in the middle between these schools and Ammata City??

Any suggestions?? We lived in the past in Suzhou/China and there was more easy because all was in the same area... 

Thanks in advance for all kind of informations you will give me
Federica


----------



## elliottjason377

dani_adani said:


> *me too* HI Josie, I'm in the same boat as you. I posted about living in Thailand with small children and not a single reply! Actually makes me a bit worried about it, seeing as no one wants to ad to the discussion  I'm in Australia. Maybe we can exchange ideas/info.  and maybe Thailand should get used to a new type of resident


 Hi yes we also want to move to Phuket with our children.


----------



## Mweiga

Thailand life for expats and visitors had been gradually changing in the decade or so before Covid pandemic. During pandemic when the tourist industry was killed stone dead there has been a serious rethink by the authorities on expat and visitor strategy with a definite move to attracting a more family orientated demographic and less of the cheaper end of the traveller / tourist community. While tourism is slowly returning to some kind of normality , the old Thailand model is disappearing. You should be fine living In Phuket with children.


----------

